# Too Sober or Too Drunk?



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you think sex is better sober or drunk or somewhere in-between?


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Am I the only one who drinks around here?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Sober, so that your judgement isn't impaired, which might lead you to do stupid things.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Sober. 

Perhaps drunk is better in the moment if I could remember it that is..


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

john.thomas said:


> Sober, so that your judgement isn't impaired, which might lead you to do stupid things.


Thank you, Mr JohnThomas, does that mean better sex in the moment or not having to deal with the awful after-effects of drunk sex? Like the name btw. It is SO Welsh!


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

zazara said:


> Sober.
> 
> Perhaps drunk is better in the moment if I could remember it that is..


I do forget some of the details... that's true.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

I tend to enjoy it more when I have a decent buzz going on. My Ne makes me think too much. Not something I want to be doing when I'm trying to get it on.

But being TOO drunk? Then I can't get it on. Not fun.


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

I prefer middle ground. 
It takes my anxiety away and things get FUN. 

Too drunk, and I wake up the next morning like: wtf did I do.
Too sober, and I wake up the next morning not laid.

Ha!


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Has anyone had sex while tripping on acid? I wonder what that would be like.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

LOL, I would have to say Tipsy!  because you feel less inhibited. If your too drunk you might get sick.... definitely not sexy.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Sober, always. But being somewhat drunk helps me a lot because I'm SO MUCH shy at it, I mean, very shy at sex, so annoying for me. So when I'm kinda drunk I do things that of course being sober I don't.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Eudaimonia said:


> Has anyone had sex while tripping on acid? I wonder what that would be like.


I don't think many people want to have sex when they're tripping on acid. For one, sex takes effort, which isn't something people stoned on acid are very interested in giving a lot of. And two, imagine having sex with a severely deformed person, not fun.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I think making out while drunk is equally if not better than sober, but actual intercourse is way better sober because you don't feel like you're gonna throw up on the chick nor are you slurring random words at her.

Although I will argue that being under the influence of THC molecules makes BOTH extremely good.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Eudaimonia said:


> Has anyone had sex while tripping on acid? I wonder what that would be like.


It was pretty intense. You need to have a lot of trust with your partner and stop if either of you need a break. It will be different for everyone so I wouldn't recommend it for inexperienced people or if you aren't 100% comfortable with what you are doing. 

The worst part was being able to concentrate that long.


roud:


-ZDD


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Too drunk, but not liquor drunk.


----------



## Benzy (Nov 29, 2013)

Weed sex is the best.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

lady o.w. Bro said:


> too drunk, but not liquor drunk.



lol!!!


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Early on, a buzz helped to reduce my inhibitions, allowing me more confidence to experiment and learn. However, buzzed, for me, also means reduced sensation, which can greatly slow or block orgasm for me, and almost always reduces the intensity of a climax, if I manage to achieve one.

Now, I do everything stone cold sober. It might take a bit for me to get comfortable enough to get nekkid with someone, but once I do... Holy cow! The sensations are unbelievably intense (in a super duper great way). I feel like I wasted much of my youth being buzzed during most sexual interludes.

Intoxication turned out to be a big lie for me. NOTHING was _honestly _better that way. The trick (for me) has been to achieve the same euphoria _without _the crutch.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Zster said:


> Early on, a buzz helped to reduce my inhibitions, allowing me more confidence to experiment and learn. However, buzzed, for me, also means reduced sensation, which can greatly slow or block orgasm for me, and almost always reduces the intensity of a climax, if I manage to achieve one.
> 
> Now, I do everything stone cold sober. It might take a bit for me to get comfortable enough to get nekkid with someone, but once I do... Holy cow! The sensations are unbelievably intense (in a super duper great way). I feel like I wasted much of my youth being buzzed during most sexual interludes.
> 
> Intoxication turned out to be a big lie for me. NOTHING was _honestly _better that way. The trick (for me) has been to achieve the same euphoria _without _the crutch.


roud: Good. This is very true with the right person and developing trust. It is like alcohol without the alcohol.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Eudaimonia said:


> It is like alcohol without the alcohol.


Pure genius! I might just have to borrow this turn of phrase, if you don't mind!


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Sober or nearly sober. Alcohol doesn't do anything for me sexually. A bit of cannabis can be great though, but not too much.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Zster said:


> Pure genius! I might just have to borrow this turn of phrase, if you don't mind!


Be my guest. Haha


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Eos_Machai said:


> Sober or nearly sober. Alcohol doesn't do anything for me sexually. A bit of cannabis can be great though, but not too much.


I should have added cannabis to the poll.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

consciousness said:


> I don't think many people want to have sex when they're tripping on acid. For one, sex takes effort, which isn't something people stoned on acid are very interested in giving a lot of. And two, imagine having sex with a severely deformed person, not fun.


I know people who went skiing or snowboarding, or climbing in business towers under construction. :laughing: They once got arrested though, to spend the night alone in a cell, and that was actually pretty awkward I've been told. But I don't think it's unusual to just start wandering where ever it may lead you. I don't see the use in sitting still and do nothing. 

As for the second, you could think of turning all lights off, it's pretty amazing in complete darkness. It's like, what you see responds to sensual information and arousal.


----------

